# I cleared a blockage!



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

So I rodded a residential main today. Cleared a blockage, got the drain down. Like a pro. 

Ran the camera, like a pro, found a lot of roots, like a pro. Cleared them the best I could, like a semi pro.

Tricks for HEAVY roots? I had a K1500 and a root saw but it was just binding the cable up, and kinked the poop out of. Customer was a family member of our staff, so this was more a courtesy, left and said they should get a jetting.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Congratulations on losing that cherry....:laughing::thumbup:

I'm no expert on sectionals like I said back in your first drain cleaning post but I get the difference between the sectionals and drums as far as what you are looking to do...

The sectionals spin faster than a drum machine and they have a lower amount of testosterone in them. Everything says light duty and wimpy...:laughing:
Sorry I'm a drum guy and couldn't resist...:laughing:

They spin faster so that sawblade cuts and saws its way through the roots faster. One of the demonstrations the Hollywood Plumbers over at Ridgid likes to do is see how fast a k-60 saws a hole through a piece of plywood on the end of a pipe compared to a drum machine... I'll worry about that next time I find plywood over a sewer pipe...

Okay... Here's the deal... When you are cleaning the drain you never want that saw to stop spinning.... Never!
Even with only light pressure it is still cutting...
Never let it stop... Never! Ever! Never!


Okay... Like I was saying my drum has massive amounts of testosterone...
It's freakin heavy and it rolls in on wheels, there is something dragging on the ground behind it....:laughing: Nuf said about that stuff you get the picture...

Anyway I don't use saw blades, I use knife edged cutting blades. It turns slow and when the going gets heavy I love it when it stops turning because my machine starts talking to me about how much torque it is building into the cable. Right when that machine starts telling me how it if going to twist my cable up like a pretzel I snap back on the cable and the knife comes loose spinning up like a top and as that 100' of twisted up cable unloads I plunge that blade back into the roots...

That blade rips into those roots with all the fury of a F5 running on the ground across the midwest for a 100 miles...

So there is a little theory class for you to get a chuckle and remember...
Don't ever let that saw blade stop turning...

There's really nothing wrong with using a sissy drain cleaning machine...
Asstyme and I might kid you a bit about your wimpy machine....
As long as you are doing the Git 'R Done....:thumbup:


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I shout B.S.

Get out the DREEL AND GET ER DONE! 

lol, Always easy to criticise and say how to do it when your not there.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> So I rodded a residential main today. Cleared a blockage, got the drain down. Like a pro. Ran the camera, like a pro, found a lot of roots, like a pro. Cleared them the best I could, like a semi pro. Tricks for HEAVY roots? I had a K1500 and a root saw but it was just binding the cable up, and kinked the poop out of. Customer was a family member of our staff, so this was more a courtesy, left and said they should get a jetting.


Come look at my cable setup. I'll teach you how to get 99 percent of the roots in a 6" pipe through a 3" clean out.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Congratulations on losing that cherry....:laughing::thumbup: I'm no expert on sectionals like I said back in your first drain cleaning post but I get the difference between the sectionals and drums as far as what you are looking to do... The sectionals spin faster than a drum machine and they have a lower amount of testosterone in them. Everything says light duty and wimpy...:laughing: Sorry I'm a drum guy and couldn't resist...:laughing: They spin faster so that sawblade cuts and saws its way through the roots faster. One of the demonstrations the Hollywood Plumbers over at Ridgid likes to do is see how fast a k-60 saws a hole through a piece of plywood on the end of a pipe compared to a drum machine... I'll worry about that next time I find plywood over a sewer pipe... Okay... Here's the deal... When you are cleaning the drain you never want that saw to stop spinning.... Never! Even with only light pressure it is still cutting... Never let it stop... Never! Ever! Never! Okay... Like I was saying my drum has massive amounts of testosterone... It's freakin heavy and it rolls in on wheels, there is something dragging on the ground behind it....:laughing: Nuf said about that stuff you get the picture... Anyway I don't use saw blades, I use knife edged cutting blades. It turns slow and when the going gets heavy I love it when it stops turning because my machine starts talking to me about how much torque it is building into the cable. Right when that machine starts telling me how it if going to twist my cable up like a pretzel I snap back on the cable and the knife comes loose spinning up like a top and as that 100' of twisted up cable unloads I plunge that blade back into the roots... That blade rips into those roots with all the fury of a F5 running on the ground across the midwest for a 100 miles... So there is a little theory class for you to get a chuckle and remember... Don't ever let that saw blade stop turning... There's really nothing wrong with using a sissy drain cleaning machine... Asstyme and I might kid you a bit about your wimpy machine.... As long as you are doing the Git 'R Done....:thumbup:


Don't forget how satisfying a feeling when you have released torque in the same spot ten times already and you finally hear that twirl of it spinning freely.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Jetter probably (99%) not needed...


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> Come look at my cable setup. I'll teach you how to get 99 percent of the roots in a 6" pipe through a 3" clean out.




What you running bro ?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Eel cable/custom ridge cutters/general 3x6 or Ridgid 4x6. T-17-or 3 and four tandem leader cable for outdoor clean outs only.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> Eel cable/custom ridge cutters/general 3x6 or Ridgid 4x6. T-17-or 3 and four tandem leader cable for outdoor clean outs only.




Would love to see pic's


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

As soon as I get a chance-I will say-Eel inner core cable is the best isht on earth for clearing tree roots. It's virtually indestructible. Completely apprentice proof. I've literally been through a break-wormed 40' through the mud below the pipe and got my cable and cutter back ready to go again.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> So I rodded a residential main today. Cleared a blockage, got the drain down. Like a pro.
> 
> Ran the camera, like a pro, found a lot of roots, like a pro. Cleared them the best I could, like a semi pro.
> 
> Tricks for HEAVY roots? I had a K1500 and a root saw but it was just binding the cable up, and kinked the poop out of. Customer was a family member of our staff, so this was more a courtesy, left and said they should get a jetting.


You should try the expanding cutter, 99% root free after 2 passes. 1 out and 1 in.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Plumbducky said:


> You should try the expanding cutter, 99% root free after 2 passes. 1 out and 1 in.


Chicagoland sewers are mostly 6" clay with heavy roots. I run a 3 - 4 then 6. Too much roots to start with a 4 or go from a 3 to a 6


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Here's a root for ya! Pulled it out of a 8" sanitary sewer today. That whole dark mass is a root in case you couldn't tell. The camera doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> Chicagoland sewers are mostly 6" clay with heavy roots. I run a 3 - 4 then 6. Too much roots to start with a 4 or go from a 3 to a 6


Most here are 6" clay with either a 3.5 or 4" cleanout.

Anytime I do a repair on 6" it gets a full size cleanout.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I've rodded with a drum before, an eel from HD. Cleared some roots. I feel like I could control it better than the 1500. But the 1500 is what we have, sooo


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> I've rodded with a drum before, an eel from HD. Cleared some roots. I feel like I could control it better than the 1500. But the 1500 is what we have, sooo



Don't sweat it. You'll get good at whatever you use. Just takes time.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> I've rodded with a drum before, an eel from HD. Cleared some roots. I feel like I could control it better than the 1500. But the 1500 is what we have, sooo


The 1500 can be run with 1.25" eel cable for superior torque over NO core cable. You can get a full selection of eel cables/cutters from Craigin or Coleman.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

My HD rents the Model C along with general drum machines.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> My HD rents the Model C along with general drum machines.


That's the beauty of it! If you need 200 more feet of cable you can rent it at Home Depot for 75$


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

KoleckeINC said:


> That's the beauty of it! If you need 200 more feet of cable you can rent it at Home Depot for 75$


You need a clean out installed at that point. Only time I'll put more than 200 down any line is manhole to manhole work


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Man you drum guys.....


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> Man you drum guys.....




I wish I could run a drum on all my jobs.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

For ass-Tyme and Flyout. Those are eel ends. The general 3 by 6, Ridgid 4 by 6 and Ridgid T17
Ridgid 3 4 and 6.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Redwood said:


> Congratulations on losing that cherry....:laughing::thumbup:
> 
> I'm no expert on sectionals like I said back in your first drain cleaning post but I get the difference between the sectionals and drums as far as what you are looking to do...
> 
> ...


Redwood I couldn't have said it any better. You sound like you have been doing it as long as I have.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> For ass-Tyme and Flyout. Those are eel ends. The general 3 by 6, Ridgid 4 by 6 and Ridgid T17
> Ridgid 3 4 and 6.





How did you get the Eel ends on those bits ?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Craigin has ends that I welded to the old Ridgid cutters. Pop the eel pins out and weld right onto ridge. Ridgid cable doesn't last. Wish I had bought general inner core with eel ends first. Seems like a good mix of flexibility and strength.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Roto-Rooter said:


> Redwood I couldn't have said it any better. You sound like you have been doing it as long as I have.


I think you've been at it longer than me...
But I've cleaned a couple of drains now...:laughing:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

KoleckeINC said:


> For ass-Tyme and Flyout. Those are eel ends. The general 3 by 6, Ridgid 4 by 6 and Ridgid T17
> Ridgid 3 4 and 6.


No spaghetti fork? 2" pointed double blade. It's rare I use one, but sometimes...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

OpenSights said:


> No spaghetti fork? 2" pointed double blade. It's rare I use one, but sometimes...


 I have-but never need it


----------

